
Reversing Skype Binary – Silver Needle in the Skype [pdf] (2006) - majke
http://www.secdev.org/conf/skype_BHEU06.handout.pdf
======
majke
For some context, this was the first successful effort do deobfuscate Skype
protocol. Many tried before, and after.

The most remarkable thing is their idea of what they call "Twin processes
debugging", which is: debug one process, but use the other one to count
checksums which are checked randomly in runtime.

------
acveilleux
On the same subject is this recording of a talk by Desclaux (co-author of
these slides) and Kortchinsky presented at REcon 2006.

[https://archive.org/details/Fabrice_Desclaux_and_Kostya_Kort...](https://archive.org/details/Fabrice_Desclaux_and_Kostya_Kortchinsky_Vanilla_Skype)

Slides and other files from that presentation can be found here:
[http://2006.recon.cx/en/f/](http://2006.recon.cx/en/f/)

------
aftbit
What do privacy-conscious people use for video conferencing these days?

~~~
ingenter
Face to face meetings?

